# When it rains, it pours....



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I was just informed that my last day at my job will be in mid-june. Ouch.

It's not totally out of the blue, we've all known reductions were coming, and I've been miserable there this year. Feeling really taken advantage of and unappreciated. And my boss is just a jerk. By all measures, it's a toxic work environment, and I've been planning my escape for a few months. I *think* (fingers crossed!) I'll even be offered the job I interviewed for last week. The hiring guy said he'd let me know for sure early next week.

So, it's as good as it could be. Me leaving is the right choice. It just hurts my ego that they dismissed me first. And after going through divorce this year, and the sh!tstorm of a marriage falling apart the year before that, it's a lot emotionally. My kids will struggle with the change for a bit too, because it's going to slightly change my hours (saturdays), and be a bit further from their school. Poor kids have been through enough change.

Really hoping though that this is God's way of telling me I wasn't in the right place. There's a small/medium chance I would have turned down the new job and kept the old just to avoid more change this year, even though I do think I'll be much happier at the new place.

Cross your fingers that they do in fact offer it to me!


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

It is natural to fear change. What I have noticed is that it is just an illusion. Many times my subconscious will try to steer me away from trying new things. Instead of letting that fear guide me, I run towards change.

Good luck. You seem to be taking it with the correct grain of salt, so with that I have confidence that it will work out for you.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you. I've been trying to do the same--not fear change so much. It's hard! And you're right, more often than not it's the best thing. I just wish I could get my stomach to relax!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I see that the "train of evil events" is still coming down your rail line. 

This trend is necessary and will be played out... Will these trends get better for you? That is your question to us.

You cannot totally control things "that happen" to you. But you can control those things that you subconsciously "put into play". 

Your job? You likely put out vibes that you were not happy there. You may have shared your feelings with another worker. People talk. If you said nothing about your feeling to others, they likely picked up on your negativity and on your tone. 

I would go somewhere very isolated and quiet. Think about what you want. 

You broke up with your husband. 

You broke up with your job. Oh, I know they eliminated you, but they are giving you notice, that is nice of them...take it that way. 

Your health may be the next target. Be vigilant.

Think of yourself as a boat in a storm, getting tossed around like a cork, in the currently rough sea. You cannot control the sea. You can come to port and to peace but not until the roiling water releases you.

Keep your head above the waves and watch the horizon, looking for land. Steer the boat to shore. Be a sailor, not a puker hiding below, in the hold of your craft.

I am glad that you watch out for your children. They cannot swim on their own.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------

